# [Solved]Extern mit MySQL Server verbinden

## Schwaba

Hallo 

Ich möchte das mein MySQL Server Verbindungen von aussen (Internet) und von localhost annimmt. Folgend sieht meine config-Datei aus: 

```
datadir=/var/lib/mysql 

socket=/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 

user=mysql 

bind-address=152.96.56.77 

bind-address=127.0.0.1 

old_passwords=1 

[mysqld_safe] 

log-error=/var/log/mysqld.log 

pid-file=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid 

```

Durch die bind-address Optionen sollte er nun auf beide Interfaces hören oder? Mit "telnet localhost 3006" kriege ich eine Verbindung, mit "telnet 152.96.56.77 3306" kriege ich keine Verbindung, egal ob von local oder aus dem Internet. Firewall habe ich auch deaktiviert... Kann mit jemand helfen?Last edited by Schwaba on Mon Apr 27, 2009 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

> Hallo 
> 
> Ich möchte das mein MySQL Server Verbindungen von aussen (Internet) und von localhost annimmt. Folgend sieht meine config-Datei aus: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das kann nicht gehen, da du es an die IP 127.0.0.1 bindest, also "bind-address=127.0.0.1" entfernen oder Auskommentieren.

----------

## Schwaba

 *escor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das kann nicht gehen, da du es an die IP 127.0.0.1 bindest, also "bind-address=127.0.0.1" entfernen oder Auskommentieren.

 

ah ok... hmm dann kann ich den Server nur an eine IP binden?

----------

## py-ro

Richtig, bei MySQL heisst derzeit die devise einer oder alle.

Py

----------

## Schwaba

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Richtig, bei MySQL heisst derzeit die devise einer oder alle.
> 
> Py

 

Ok Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

da ich seit einiger Zeit mysql mit Amarok zusammen nutze,

wollte ich mal wissen ob das bind=127.0.0.1 (lokalhost) aussreicht,

damit andere nicht von aussen auf die Datenbank zugreifen koennen?

Ich habe meine Datenbank einfach bei der Installation mit einem Password

geschuetzt so wie es nach dem "emerge mysql" steht.

Allerings kann man laut amarok noch ein weiteres password vergeben?

Mir geht es nur darum das man auf die Datenbank von aussen nicht zugreifen kann.

Das der Port 3306 am besten ueberhaupt nicht sichtbar ist.

Wo bei ich das mit den passwoertern schon ganz gerne verstehen wuerde.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## py-ro

Eigentlich wäre ein eigener Thread besser gewesen.

Wenn er nur an localhost gebunden ist, ist er von außen nicht erreichbar.

Siehe: netstat -tlp

Bei MySQL kann man für einen Benutzer im Prinzip beliebig viele Passwörter, auch in zusammenahng von wo dieser sich einloggt , vergeben.

Py

----------

